# new pet



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

got a new pet today, after getting proper housing set up. I got a baby Pacman frog today, named Jabba (the Hutt) if you've ever seen one, you'd know how he ended up with that name. Jabba is all eyes and mouth.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

So, you REALLY do have a REAL ACTUAL frog, and no just the "feathered" kind? 

I can just imagine what he looks like.   hint..hint...post a pic please...?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well we want a picture. I love frogs. I even love hissing cockroaches.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, where's the picture?!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've seen them and your name is perfect for him!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

*Here is one! but, not THE one...*

I found this pic of some guys pet frog ( pacman frog ) we new:


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

my little jabba is only about the size of a quarter at this time, and is an albino.
daryl


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I love those!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, ended up with another pacman frog. owner needed to rehome, due to being afraid it would bite him. he has a new name as ex-owner just swore at him. new name Grok (from Heinlein's "Stranger in a Strange Land"). he is big and cranky (normal behavior for pacman frog)
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How wonderful. Are those two friends?

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Reti said:


> How wonderful. Are those two friends?
> 
> Reti


No, I can't keep in same cage, or Jabba would end up being Grok's next meal. These kids are very predatory, and even eat their own young.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are sooo cool!.. how fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

frogs are so cool


----------

